# Homelite xl12 bar and chain upgrade



## old blue xl 12 (Jan 24, 2016)

I want to change my xl12 bar and chain from 16" to 20" any ideas on the make and model of bar and sizes I need , already have 16" STIHL ms 250 would like a longer bar for more reach. Thanks


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't help ya myself but there are Homelite guys over in the chainsaw forum that will.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 24, 2016)

Just go to ebay and search for 20 inch homelite chainsaw bar you will get all kinds of hits. Find one with the same pitch and gauge as the bar/chain you are running now.


----------



## Whitty21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wrong thread, but you can go on oregon's website, it will tell you the part number you need for an oregon bar. 

http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG


----------



## Czech_Made (Jan 27, 2016)

Or Baileys, they have a bar/chain selection app and more. Here:

http://www.baileys.com/en-us/home.h...cIUhEeDY1KwnOYpFWIPCSxoCFVjw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Czech_Made (Jan 27, 2016)

Oops, edit, wrong baileys 

https://www.baileysonline.com/Pages/Chainsaw-Chain-Cross-Reference-Chart/


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 29, 2016)

The bars from the XL series will swap. I put a 16" off an XL12 on my XL924 because it was all I had with a sharp chain and I wanted to try the new to me 924. Then I put the 30" bar on the 12 for kicks and pics, Joe.


----------



## tla100 (Jan 29, 2016)

I might have an oregon 20", used, but not bad shape. But shipping it, you be better off getting new with a chain for around $35-40. I bought one for my SXL Auto at a local Fleet Farm store right off the shelf.

Let me know if you want it, I probably have a decent chain for it too.


----------



## *ryan (Jan 30, 2016)

also while you are that far into it, add a new sprocket with 1 more on it, so instead of the stock 7 rim sprocket put on an 8, it will make the chain spin faster which will improve cutting time


----------

